# new and needing support



## busybee14 (May 20, 2014)

Hi, dh and I (31 and 29) have been ttc for 18 months, had tests done and got all clear last month, told to come back Nov 2015, if nothing has happened. We went on holiday thin month dud lots of bm. Unfortunately I have been spotting and cramping today 4 days before af is due. I feel really disappointed this cycle as thought the time away is what we needed. Just feel like giving up at the moment as get upset every cycle that ends with ad! Any advice welcome?!


----------



## suzylee (Oct 5, 2012)

Nov 2015?!?! Are they taking the ****? Please tell me thats a typo and you meant 2014
What tests did they do? Did you have any scans? If the tests were with your GP you need to push for a referal asap, 18 ttc is a long time.


----------



## busybee14 (May 20, 2014)

Hi suzylee, not a typo Nov 2015, quoted from fertility Dr. Dh has has sperm analysis and I have had monthly blood tests, couple of very low progesterone levels like 3 and 16, then one satisfactory at 33, I've also had internal scan which was clear, so we were told to keep trying and return next year. Don't really know what to do next? I feel if we wait till next year, we are just wasting valuable time!


----------



## In sha Allah (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi busybee14 that is a very long time I would either go back to the docs or change hospitals 
You poor thing


----------



## olivepuppy (Jun 22, 2012)

That would be a total of 3 years trying which is what our trust also says. Its very frustrating. I would ask them for a HSG to check tube patency if they haven't done that already? Should be standard procedure.


----------



## busybee14 (May 20, 2014)

I don't understand the 3 year wait, I get there needs to be a certain amount of time ttc naturally, but surely the older you get the longer it tAkes to get pregnant which is adding another factor to the equation. It's so frustrating!! Spoke with dh tonight we are going to go see gp and asked to be referred for private consultation. I thought a laparoscopy was routine with checking out fertility and even my gp said it would be next step. But in our 2 minute consultation with fertility specialist nothing was mentioned! 

If we wait till next November can anyone tell me the next step?


----------



## wrennie (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi busy bee, 

Just wanted to say fight with your consultant and  push all the time, this happened to me at 34. After two years all he gave me was aspirin but we put our faith in the consultant and trusted him.  We then saw another consultant in another area and he did a laparoscopy and found issues . Now at 38 nearly 39 I am finally getting help. Please don't let this happen to you. Insist on investigations  and good luck with your journey x


----------



## Butterfly88 (May 5, 2014)

Hi busybee,

Completely agree with everyone here! That is a very long wait! I would recommend seeing someone else if you can't get anywhere with your current doctor. Time is so critical in IVF that none should be wasted. I would also recommend getting your AMH done if you haven't already. I had a friend who waited and eventually got fed up, did her AMH and it was found to be low, even at a young age! Please don't waste anytime.

Your next steps should be to check your tubal patency and see if they are clear, think they call it a HSG for short. I hope the ball gets rolling for you now!

Best Wishes,

B x


----------



## muddy paws (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi busybee,

I'm new too! I'm 36, husband 34, and have been TTC for 2 and a half years (actually more like 3 and half on and off!)

Totally understand your frustration at being told to wait. It seems to me that to get the help you need, you have to do your own research and then push for those tests and referrals to be done by your GP / clinic.

My GP asked for me to be referred to UCLH fertility clinic in June 2013 (I was then 35), and my local PCT instead sent me to a local gyno who was clearly no fertility expert! Though he did book me for an HSG test.

It took another year, a 2nd request from my GP and many calls by myself to the NHS "choose and book" line to get an appointment at UCLH which I have finally got for this month. It's very frustrating. I don't think anyone over 35 should be left waiting that long - nor someone like yourself who is in their 30s and has been trying for 18 months... I've already discovered that some fertility clinics won't accept you after the age of 35...

I'm still confused as to what tests I need / can have!

Not sure how far you've got busybee but if it helps to know, so far I've had the following checks through my GP:

*Blood tests:*
FSH levels
LH levels
Prolactin level
Progesterone
Thyroid function
blood and liver tests
hepatitus C & B
Rubella
Oestradiol

*Additional tests:*
Ultrasound to check Ovarys for cysts
HSG to check for blocked tubes
Husbands initial Sperm tests through GP

I haven't yet been offered an AMH test but am hoping I'll get this at Fertility Clinic this month. Not sure what happens after that!!

Hope that helps. Totally agree with other ladies here that you should push for more tests - maybe through another GP?

xx


----------



## muddy paws (Apr 7, 2014)

Busybee - I did look into getting the AMH (egg reserve) test done privately and it seemed to be about £100.

Also if you haven't had an HSG test (checking for blocked tubes) yet I saw elsewhere on this site someone thought it was £300-£400, though I haven't been able to verify that myself.

You ought to be able to have both of these on the NHS but if you don't want to wait it might be worth looking into? Xx


----------



## busybee14 (May 20, 2014)

Thank you for all the replys ladies, I'm going to gp tomorrow, took 2 weeks to get that appointment so shouldn't be surprised that I'm having to wait another 18 months! I'm going to ask about hsg and amh because neither have been mentioned by gp or fertility Dr. I will keep you posted, if anyone lives in the west berkshire area I would love to meet for a coffee and chat xx


----------



## busybee14 (May 20, 2014)

Hi ladies, it's been a while, been to see my go, who is quite helpful and not happy about consultant sending us away with no more tests considering I have only had 1 good progesterone test. She has asked for progesterone tests for the next 2 months and is then going to refer us again. Already had this months done and it was 4.10, so negative for ovulation, have to wait and see what next month brings. Are there any other blood tests I should ask my go to run?


----------



## kimmibobs (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi busybee14, 

We had almost the exact same thing happen to us. They did some initial blood tests - I had consistently low progesterone and no positive OPKs. As soon as I had an ok progesterone test everything stopped and we were told to go away and get on with it. We've moved areas now and that's delayed things even further, as they won't even take an appointment unless you've been ttc for 2 years. I've just dug my heels in and finally got a sympathetic GP, who is managing to get a few wheels turning so we can have further investigation. Keep nagging, don't take no for an answer, and think about going private. I know how frustrating just waiting is, and it gets you down. Take some control back for yourselves and think about paying for investigations. 

Good luck xx


----------

